# VMware Fusion



## TheoMac (13 Février 2022)

Bonjour,
J'avais installé Windows 10 sur un PC et créé, comme demandé lors de l'installation, une clé USB. Cette machine est maintenant HS. 
J'ai VMware Fusion (12.2.) sur mon mac mini 2018 (Monterey) et j'aimerais y installer Windows 10 depuis cette clé.
Est-ce possible ?


----------



## edenpulse (13 Février 2022)

Oui. Télécharges l’iso d’installation à jour directement sur le site de Microsoft, et ne t’embêtes pas avec la clé usb.


----------



## Locke (13 Février 2022)

En espérant que l'activation se passera bien, parfois il y a une mauvaise surprise avec Microsoft et ses serveurs.


----------



## TheoMac (13 Février 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> Oui. Télécharges l’iso d’installation à jour directement sur le site de Microsoft, et ne t’embêtes pas avec la clé usb.


Oui, en effet ce serait peut-être plus simple mais cette version est-elle aussi complète ?



Locke a dit:


> En espérant que l'activation se passera bien, parfois il y a une mauvaise surprise avec Microsoft et ses serveurs.


Ne connaissant pas très bien l'univers Windows j'ai des craintes avec toutes les protections de Microsoft…


----------



## edenpulse (13 Février 2022)

TheoMac a dit:


> Oui, en effet ce serait peut-être plus simple mais cette version est-elle aussi complète ?


C'est littéralement la même chose. Juste que si tu télécharges l'iso aujourd'hui, au moins t'aura pas X mois de mises à jour à refaire sur ta VM.


----------

